# New Set Up



## MisterMaster (Oct 5, 2015)

I had a couple of specific questions on getting set up for raising meat rabbits.

1) I have a barn that I am planning on keeping them in. About 1/4 of it is the chicken house, 1/4 of it where the rabbits reside, and the other 1/2 where all my equipment and implements are kept. I had read somewhere that the rabbits were not good for industrialization because they were easily spooked. So my question is, will me starting my mower up in the barn and backing it spook the rabbits?

2) My plan is 2 does and 1 buck to start. I will obviously need 3 cages for them, but how many and what size cages will I need for the litters? My plan at the moment is to breed the ubiquitous New Zealand Whites.

Thanks


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome , we have a set up similar to yours with our rabbits sharing shop space with our equipment.  We have a radio playing for them 24/7 to help them get use to noise in general.  For the first while(how long depends on how your rabbits adjust) we didn't start/run anything close to their cages as to not spook them but now our rabbits barely open an eye when some piece of equipment starts up, moves past them, etc. 

We have Californians and use an all wire stackable cages- 24"D x 36"L x 18" H- its a nice workable size- we like the 1 door model best(we have 1 cage with 2 doors as it can be divided but it's a pain to work with)

I have a picture of our set up on my French Angora thread- I'll see if I can find the picture to show you.


----------



## chiques chicks (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll agree with the cage sizes. I go slightly larger with 30x36 for does, 30x30 for bucks. Spend the money for quality cages, not the cheap ones from big box stores. You will appreciate it a year or two down the road when you aren't fixing and repairing. The slightly larger cages are a plus when there are nesting boxes in there and eight babies weaning!

Don't forget a couple extra cages for grow out pens.

They will get accustomed to noise if introduced slowly.

I have New Zealand, Californians and champagne d'agents. All about the same size.


----------



## MisterMaster (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok so...

They should get used to the noise.

And maybe 5 cages? 1 a piece for the buck and does and 2 grow out cages?


----------



## chiques chicks (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, that would be a good set up. Of course you won't need the grow out cages immediately.

I recommend hanging the cages to make cleaning easier.


----------



## alsea1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Of great importance is air quality. They need lots of fresh air. And light. 
I keep my chickens in a separate area away from my rabbitry. I'm paranoid about the bugs chickens tend to carry. But that's me.  
I am giving my does as large a pen as I can. I think they like being able to move about. I joined up two 36 x36 cages and plan to add a 24 to that. 
I have noted that my doe likes to hang out in the next cage while her nest box is in the other. She seems to like being able to get away from them a little.
I love experimenting with the animal cage set ups.
Right now I have my pens up on large saw horses. This puts the cage high enough that cleaning underneath is easy and the buns are way off the ground.
We will put a roof on the pens soon as winter is coming. And some covers on the back of the pens. 
I think any set up works. Some are less work to maintain than others.
Just remember.  They make alot of fertilizer daily lol.


----------



## MisterMaster (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I will be preparing the place in the barn, but it's likely to be a few more months before I actually get rabbits.


----------

